# Not detecting wireless connections



## sharon1a

Ok, here I go...

I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 and am using a D-Link DWL-650 card.

I havn't been able to detect any wireless network since I loade3d SP2 and a new driver for a Logitech webcam. All other wireless systems in the house is working fine but mine. I'm not a techie... please help :sigh:


----------



## johnwill

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?





Then do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sharon1a

Here is the info...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\AdminShar>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : worm
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapt
er (10/100)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-E0-66-01-28

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link Air DWL-650 Wireless PC Card(
rev.P)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-56-CA-19

C:\Documents and Settings\AdminShar>


----------



## sharon1a

OH, almost forgot you had questions for me... three devices are listed under Network adapters:

1394 Net Adapter
D-link Air DWL-650 Wirless PC Card (rev.P)
Intel 8255x-based PCI Ehternet Adapter (10/100)

I'm sure you know there are more hidden devices as well.

And, no devices anywhere in the Device Manager displayed with yellow ? or ! 

Thanks :normal:


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jazzd1980

Hello Manager,

This is Tejas from India. My laptop - lenovo R61 has stopped detecting wireless internet connection at home. It has Windows XP - Service pack 3 installed. 

In the device manager, the devices listed under network adapters are
1394 Net Adapter # 4
Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Let me know if any other details are required.

Thanks


----------

